# PFish woes



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Predatory Fish. Net has changed things again and I'm having problems logging in depite following the intructions. Anyone else having these problems?

Neo, WTF is going on? I will soon be naked on a roof top with an assualt rifle. HELP!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have to find out what my password is, but I don't much care


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I went there last night, and had no probs at all








I've seen a number of people with trouble, though, and some of them signed up again (a new, temporary user) and asked for help...

It's looks pretty good, though (big improvement): a worthy number 2


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Predatory Fish. Net has changed things again and I'm having problems logging in depite following the intructions. Anyone else having these problems?
> 
> Neo, WTF is going on? I will soon be naked on a roof top with an assualt rifle. HELP!












dear God, for God sakes Dr. Naulapole man! (Ace Ventura)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant login either..... love the design though!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

New design does kick ass









Pfish for life.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> Pfish for life.


GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!























j/k :smile:

I like their new lay-out also: it's a lot cleaner than the one they had.....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got in with no problems, the design is quite good, but ummmm, I like this one better, and it just the default setting








but it is better than it has just been


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

:sad: It would appear my account was eliminated. :sad:

I'm naked and on my way to the roof.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I'm naked and on my way to the roof.


 That is a scary thought


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It's alright I had trouble it wouldn't let me post so I was like screw this I will just go back to the better forum(this one)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm naked and on my way to the roof.
> ...


 Come on over Jeff. Just do me a favor and walk slowly and in a straight line. Heh Heh!









But pcrose, I WANT'EM BOTH!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hm.......i think i should join pfish and just derail topics/add my 2cents


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Anyone having problems logging in should email Josh or PM me, we'll try to get it sorted out for you. Seems like a few accounts didn't get moved cleanly as they should.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Stay here and dont go anywhere else it will solve a not of your worries.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Aaaah feel the love.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got mad love for predfish.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Who doesn't.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I got mad love for predfish.


 X, I had no idea you felt that way, but I'm already spoken for...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I got mad love for predfish.
> ...


 LittleCanadianKid by any chance?









All been taken care of thanks to Josh at PFish dealing with my pissing and moaning. I'm back on. :smile:

BTW, the new look of PFish is better than ever.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, PFish site actually looks better than before. More pleasant, not all dark and gloomy before. I had trouble with my pw also, but I usually just go there to check the Buy and Sell Forum only.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice new design, still i rather Pfury!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

That's nice, wasn't taking a poll.

Rhomzilla, PM me here and lemme know what it says and I'll fix it up for you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Rhomzilla, PM me here and lemme know what it says and I'll fix it up for you.


 Cool, thanks!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Pfish taught me a lot about p's and I think it kicks ass. Nice new look, a lot easier on the eyes.


----------

